
Show HN: Ripple – a proximity based method to spread information - pstavro
Hi HN,<p>I&#x27;ve been working on a concept called Ripple. It allows users to create content and send it to people geographically near them. If these folks find the content engaging or relevant, they can pass on the content to more people near them. Information on Ripple travels so long and so far as the content is found relevant or engaging.<p>So far, Ripple has been attracted an audience made up mostly of photographers, artists, and bloggers who are looking to expose their work to a large audience.<p>We&#x27;re excited about the potential for Ripple to be the go-to platform for people looking to expose their views and work with people near them and around the world, and as a great way to allow for local updates on events and other information.<p>Take a look for yourselves!
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;getRipple.io<p>iOS: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;itunes.apple.com&#x2F;us&#x2F;app&#x2F;ripple-explore-your-world&#x2F;id946792245?mt=8
Android:https:&#x2F;&#x2F;play.google.com&#x2F;store&#x2F;apps&#x2F;details?id=com.KefiLabs.Ripple
======
SeeDave
Saw you at Node School at the Moz offices a couple of months ago. Good
concept, great attitude, and solid execution. Hoping you make it man.

------
dang
Posts without URLs get penalized, so you'd be better off posting this with a
URL, then adding your text as a first comment to the new thread. Good luck.

~~~
pstavro
ah,

Thank you sir.

